# My big babies are laying!



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Do you see the dark brown egg? That's from my Light Brahma baby, Asha! It's her 2nd egg. The egg actually fully fills the spot in the carton. I am waiting for the other 2 Babies to start doing the Egg Laying Cha-Cha. I'm so proud of my baby!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, nice egg! The first laid are always exciting aren't they?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow,nice first egg!Usually first eggs are small.Your Brahma isn't fooling around!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She is so pretty!


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks, I love them all and want so badly to get more this spring, but I think we are maxed out. So I'll have to drool over chicks the rest of you are getting


----------

